# Where for Tyres?



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Where are people using for tyres these days?

I usually use MyTyres as have found for the Outback that their prices are pretty decent for the size, both summer and winter.

For the BMW, to avoid warranty issues I need to find star marked tyres (people with drivetrain issues have had serious problems with BMW honouring warranty without star marked tyres fitted and I can't be bothered with the hassle)... I could go to BMW for this but I suspect they are not the cheapest! :lol:

Can find star marked on MyTyres, but are there any other recommendations people have? ... This is for winter tyres.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I always use blackcircles now, very good price and the garage that fits them by me takes care of my alloys when fitting


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Usually prices fluctuate but check out Camskills. I've always found them to be extremely cheap, even more so when they have a cash back deal on 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As Brian says the deals seem to be random who it the cheapest. It doesn't seem to be the usual Tyre Leader or Oponeo anymore. They are abroad so you have extra hassle if something goes wrong. 

Camskill have been good with me too. 

Last time I bought tyres my local tyre garage got very close to online prices. 

Before that I bought BMW star marked tyres from Kwik Fit. Their online prices were the best at that point. It was by some margin at that time.

It does often end up that the car manufacturer branded tyres are cheaper than the standard tyre of the same model.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> I always use blackcircles now, very good price and the garage that fits them by me takes care of my alloys when fitting


I like them too - sadly they don't have winters in the size I need.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Kerr said:


> As Brian says the deals seem to be random who it the cheapest. It doesn't seem to be the usual Tyre Leader or Oponeo anymore. They are abroad so you have extra hassle if something goes wrong.
> 
> Camskill have been good with me too.
> 
> ...


I'm finding that - it's ben a while since I bought tyres to be honest... I just recently bough 4 new winters for the Outback but before that it was at least a couple of years, the last set of Nokians on the Outback did three seasons and over 50k miles and still have 3 mm left, so just at the change point for me.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Costco, seem competitive on price especially for Michelins.

They often have offers on as well and they inflate the tyres with Nitrogen rather than air which appears (to me) to require less frequent top ups.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

I use either Black Circles or Costco. Both have been very good over the years and quite often have good deals on which is always a bonus


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I used Kwik Fit a couple of weeks ago out of necessity and they were actually excellent, looked after the wheels better than the dealer - who scraped the barrels, and the price was very competitive. They sourced an MO tyre (merc equiv for BMQ star) in 2 hours and fitted it same day.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Recently I’ve found halfords ‘tyres on the drive’ the cheapest. Fitted by McConechy's which is the place I used to use anyway but halfords bought the company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I used tyreleader recently & found them very good.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Same here with Camskills.

I've used them the last two times I've bought tyres.

Full Set of Michelin Pilot Sport N2 tyres for the Porsche.
And since then a set of Vredestein Quatrac 5 all season tyres for the CR-V


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Dave KG said:


> Where are people using for tyres these days?
> 
> I usually use MyTyres as have found for the Outback that their prices are pretty decent for the size, both summer and winter.
> 
> ...


My local dealer on previous BM price matched tyres for me - price matched to Asda tyres on 1 occasion and a local place on another, last year they price matched to Costco no issues for me (as you can show the online price to them).

I decided to have dealership replace them, so if any issues with the wheels (diamond cut), they had no get out as they'd done the replacement tyres and I must say, apart from the excellent customer service I had from them, there was absolutely no issues at all with the wheels...:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Circles have been great for family cars, but getting more expensive of late, Oponeo last time we used best prices, Costco was cheapest for sons tyres last time, by a bit but 5hey had no stock so was BC again.
I always try a good independent for stock available as well , but last few times could not get tyres I wanted


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I got a full set of Michelin PS4 a couple months back.
Costco couldn't get my sizes.
Blackcircles Oponeo etc could either get the front sizes and not the back or vice versa.
My local fitter sourced them both at almost the same price.
Goes to show, internet shopping isn't always thee best in the end.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks all, I usually get my tyres swapped over by a local garage who's done my tyres for years as he's always taken good care of my wheels ... so usually just ordered the tyres online and then had him fit, and at a tenner a wheel to swap over, it always seemed good value 

I'll try the local BMW dealer first, just out of interest to see what they offer compared to the suggestions here.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> Thanks all, I usually get my tyres swapped over by a local garage who's done my tyres for years as he's always taken good care of my wheels ... so usually just ordered the tyres online and then had him fit, and at a tenner a wheel to swap over, it always seemed good value
> 
> I'll try the local BMW dealer first, just out of interest to see what they offer compared to the suggestions here.
> 
> Thanks again :thumb:


The prices of tyres at dealers is usually ridiculous. It's full RRP which is nothing like everywhere else charges.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Always used camskill and befriend a small independent tyre place and get them to fit the tyres.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Camskill here as well 
And again get your local friendly garage to put them on


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just found what I need at Camskill and ordered - 4 Pirelli SottoZero 3 RFTs (star marked)... as the G30 is staggered, it needed 245/45 front and 275/40 rear so needed to find a place that would do all four.

Fitting will be back at my local garage that I've used for all things tyre fitting in the past


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've used Asda before, worked out the cheapest.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I use blackcircles / camskill.
All depends of the price vs the fitting cost


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mytyres are owned by Delticom who run numerous different sites covering tyres, and the prices do vary (fitting centres remain the same) - gigatyres is one of the sister sites for example.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> For the BMW, to avoid warranty issues I need to find star marked tyres (people with drivetrain issues have had serious problems with BMW honouring warranty without star marked tyres fitted and I can't be bothered with the hassle)... I could go to BMW for this but I suspect they are not the cheapest! :lol:


Is your G30 X Drive then?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> Usually prices fluctuate but check out Camskills. I've always found them to be extremely cheap, even more so when they have a cash back deal on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I always check out Camskill first then blackcircles & mytyres


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ennoch said:


> Is your G30 X Drive then?


Nope, just RWD but even then if you don't use star marked tyres, they will be awkward with honouring warranty claims on anything drive train related.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I've used Camskill for years, always been the cheapest when comparing the same tyres vs other websites/shops etc.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Camskill are who I've used... the delivery was pretty quick, shame one of te tyres delivered was the wrong size. Just waiting for a correct tyre to arrive now so I can get my winters on.


----------

